# [KS] Random Table Wiki



## DMFTodd (Mar 23, 2015)

The Random Table Wiki kickstarter is live. A wiki to hold all your random tables with the community working together to create and enhance them and then a browser interface to let you roll on any of those tables from your computer, tablet, or smart phone. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/87836772/random-table-wiki


----------



## DMFTodd (Mar 25, 2015)

Some new tables have been added to the RandomTableWiki. You can roll on this tables at this link (http://randomtablewiki.paladinpgm.com/RollTable.rtw) by entering the items in the brackets below. 

The new tables are:

[Character/Personality] : 1,000 personality traits, from the Roleplaying Tips blog

[Monster/WanderingMotivation] : Wondering why that monster is wandering? This table gives you some reasons. Also from the Roleplaying Tips blog. 

[Treasure/Pathfinder/ArmorShield] : A table to create random magical armor & shields. From the Pathfinder PRD. 

Roll away!


----------



## sagarverma (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## DMFTodd (Apr 8, 2015)

You're welcome. We're in the final 17 hours of the Kickstarter, so very close to funding.


----------

